# Req: Kid Yamamoto



## Deadpool (Dec 14, 2006)

Would anyone be able to provide either Kid Yamamoto signatures or perhaps small gifs that could be used as an avatar? Thanks if anyone can come through.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

late is better than never


----------



## Fang (Jan 4, 2007)

Dude, that looks great.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

Fang said:


> Dude, that looks great.


thank you... I hope Deadpool feels the same way


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

That looks great, nice job


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

xAmRiT said:


> late is better than never


I likey :thumbsup: Good job man 

Deadpool, I gotta tell you though you need a membership to put that in your sig and gif avatars are no longer allowed


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

esv said:


> That looks great, nice job


Speaking of sigs you really need to get someone to make you a better Franca one.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Speaking of sigs you really need to get someone to make you a better Franca one.


Whats so bad about it.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

esv said:


> Whats so bad about it.


Its not horrible its just one of the guys around here could make something alot better. It looks really stretched.


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 14, 2006)

Sorry for the late response. Greatly appreciated xAmRiT. I plan on using it at another forum, i'll get a membership here one day but right now I can barely afford my gym fees haha.

Edit: To the person who neg repped me about being a mod. Uh, what?


----------

